# Kernel Headers gelöscht - schwere probleme

## sgp01

Hallo,

bin am verzweifeln. Wollte von Kernel 3.6 auf 3.7 updaten. Hat ja alles funktioniert, bis auf die Kernel Headers, die ich auch auf 3.7 bringen wollte. 

Jetzt steh ich vor dem Problem, dass die 3.6er sources gelöscht sind, und ich jetzt nichts mehr kompilieren kann

Wenn ich die 3.6er wieder installieren möchte, erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

```

>>> Install linux-headers-3.6 into /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.6/image/ category sys-kernel

make -j3 headers_install INSTALL_HDR_PATH=/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.6/image///usr/include/.. ARCH=x86 CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-

  CHK     include/linux/version.h

  UPD     include/linux/version.h

  SYSHDR  arch/x86/syscalls/../include/generated/asm/unistd_32.h

  SYSHDR  arch/x86/syscalls/../include/generated/asm/unistd_64.h

  HOSTCC  arch/x86/tools/relocs

  SYSHDR  arch/x86/syscalls/../include/generated/asm/unistd_x32.h

  SYSTBL  arch/x86/syscalls/../include/generated/asm/syscalls_32.h

In file included from /usr/include/errno.h:36:0,

                 from arch/x86/tools/relocs.c:6:

/usr/include/bits/errno.h:25:26: schwerwiegender Fehler: linux/errno.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

```

Irgendwie ein Deadlock - weil ich keine headers hab kann ich keine headers installieren 

Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir helfen??

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *sgp01 wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> bin am verzweifeln. Wollte von Kernel 3.6 auf 3.7 updaten. Hat ja alles funktioniert, bis auf die Kernel Headers, die ich auch auf 3.7 bringen wollte. 
> 
> Jetzt steh ich vor dem Problem, dass die 3.6er sources gelöscht sind, und ich jetzt nichts mehr kompilieren kann
> ...

 

Ich würde von der LiveCd/InstallCD die fehlende(n) kopieren. In deinem fall also /usr/include/linux/errno.h von der Cd.

Wenn er dann bei anderen Dateien noch "meckert" die auch so lange kopieren bis es klappt. Einen anderen weg sehe ich

eigentlich nicht.

Noch etwas, ich würde bei gentoo immer in der /etc/make.conf  "PKGDIR" und auch "buildpkg" setzen dann hast du immer

binary packages die du mit "emerege -k ..." installieren kannst wenn du sie schon einmal compiliert hast.

Edit 16.02-18:59

Was du auch probieren kannst, setze mal "PKGDIR" und auch "buildpkg" in der /etc/make.conf. Und kopiere von sabayon:

"http://ftp.portlane.com/pub/os/linux/sabayon/entropy/standard/sabayonlinux.org/packages/" für deinen Prozessor die

linux-headers nach "PKGDIR/sys-kernel/linux-headers-DIE-VERIONSNUMMER.tbz2" und versuche sie dann mit 

```
 emerge -k =sys-kernel/linux-headers-DIE-VERIONSNUMMER 
```

zu installieren. Wenn geklappt dann danach einmal 

```
 emerge sys-kernel/linux-headers
```

Edit

Ich sehe gerade das das mein 500 post ist, ich nehme dann den roten Toaster  :Smile:  ...

MfG

----------

## Randy Andy

 *fuchur wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Edit
> 
> Ich sehe gerade das das mein 500 post ist, ich nehme dann den roten Toaster  ...
> ...

 

Gratuliere Fuchur.

Hier, kannst Dir einen aussuchen https://www.google.de/search?q=Toaster%2BRot&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a

nur zahlen musst Du ihn halt selber   :Laughing: 

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

>  *fuchur wrote:*   Hi
> 
> Edit
> 
> Ich sehe gerade das das mein 500 post ist, ich nehme dann den roten Toaster  ...
> ...

 

Wie selber zahlen. Wie ich mich hier im Forum angemeldet habe stand bei den Bedienungen aber was ganz anderes, von selber zahlen war nicht die rede.

Das mit der Abzocke im Internet wir auch immer schlimmer  :Evil or Very Mad: . Habe schon länger vermutet das das hier kein seriöse Forum ist (wenn es seriöse wäre,

wäre ich wohl schon lange gesperrt  :Laughing: ).

MfG

----------

